# Quickest way to cut fat?!



## Theboss313 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey guys just wondering how I can cut fat off my body quick!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jan 23, 2014)

Eat in a caloric deficit, get proper macros and micros, lift weights, and do cardio when needed.


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 23, 2014)

Get ur diet fown to a science. Know what ur puttin in for sure. Some weight resistance training and some cardio.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jan 23, 2014)

The goal should not be to lose weight quickly.  The goal should be to lose body fat while maintaining lean mass.  This means you must get diet dialed in.   The great news if you get serious you can lose 2 to 3 pounds of body fat per week.  That's about 10 pounds per month.

Just remember to have a calorie deficit.  Keep your diet high in protein watch carbs closely (especially sugar) and keep healthy fats up to 20%-25%.

Don't just cut calories and lose huge amounts of weight.  There are tons of skinny fat people out there (that don't look great btw).


----------



## Bell_Ross (Jan 23, 2014)

If your goal is to cut fat and nothing else eat calorie deficit, eat often (every 2.5 hours), stay away from simple carbs,  and do some circuit training. Like Transcend said, don't just cut calories. Keep your diet clean and you'll get there.


----------



## bigrig (Jan 25, 2014)

Not to hijack, but is a lot of cardio necessary if your already killing weights?  I try to elliptical or swim 3 times per week, usually after weight training.


----------



## ImDennis (Jan 29, 2014)

steroids aha, i eat w.e the fuk you want lose fat gain muscle.... but if you dont want to go down that route then diet


----------



## Spear (Jun 27, 2021)

I agree with most of what people have said, except the person above me. That is stupid info, doesn't help, and is not the truth. I'm sorry for misinformation like that. 

My advice would be to find your TDEE (Total Daily Energy Expenditure). That can easy be found here: https://tdeecalculator.net/

Now take that number and subtract about 300-500 calories from it. Buy yourself a food scale, and you could even google some diets that include 6 meals a day. I would suggest looking up "body builder" type diets, higher protein levels will help keep you fuller, and help preserve muscle as you're in a caloric deficit. 

Some light cardio (heart rate around 130-140) for 30 min 4-6 times a week will really help to keep your metabolism going, and if you can lift weights, that will also massively help. 

I hope this information helps, and if you would like any guidance, please feel free to reach out.


----------



## bvs (Jun 27, 2021)

Nutrition and calorie deficit 
Cardio and weights
Drugs and supps

It all depends on how hard you want to go


----------



## Trump (Jun 27, 2021)

i agree with most of these people i dont know from 2014


----------



## Adrenolin (Jun 27, 2021)

*Fastest way may not be the most sustainable way.* You're likely to lose substantial muscle with the fat, to keep it to a minimum you'll need some heavy anti catabolic aas.

That said...

Fastest would be a full out fast for 3-4wks at a time. Reintroduce calories at half tdee; just protein and fats for 2-3wks with a few supplements to aid in digestion, bromelain for protein digestion would be an important one. Could add in some low dose dnp to keep the caloric burn turned up to the maximum while on the refeed, then cut the dnp as you go into another full out fast.


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 27, 2021)

I would restate what I said in 2014 an add - do more cardio ... way more ... what I've learn in the last 7 years .... implement the following: Eat less exercise more ....


----------



## Spear (Jun 27, 2021)

Why did I respond to a thread from 2014????


----------



## CJ (Jun 27, 2021)

Spear said:


> Why did I respond to a thread from 2014????



Alcohol?!?  :32 (20):


----------



## Spear (Jun 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Alcohol?!?  :32 (20):



lol I wish I had that as an excuse. I rarely drink. Was just up late


----------



## Trump (Jun 27, 2021)

Stupidity??



Spear said:


> Why did I respond to a thread from 2014????


----------

